# Same style of aquascape, after 10 years of practice...



## George Farmer (9 Dec 2015)

Hi all,

Almost 10 years ago I created a low-maintence aquascape - mainly ferns, Anubis and crypts.

Today I took the final shot of my latest 'scape - mainly ferns, Anubis and crypts.

Note the difference. Mainly use of hardscape, open foreground and more complex textures. 

I thought it was an interesting compare and contrast... Interesting the richness of the greens in the first photo too. I was using 2 x 6500K T8. Second 'scape - 6 x 18w LED 6500K.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Dec 2015)

they are both nice scapes pal, colours are far better under the T8's though.   Time to see something more challenging from you mate....UG iwagumi maybe


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Dec 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> they are both nice scapes pal, colours are far better under the T8's though.) T8s still have their place


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Dec 2015)

Sorry added comment on the quote Iain,meant to emphasise I think t8s still have a place even with all these new lighting products


----------



## Jink82 (10 Dec 2015)

Both are gorgeous... My personal favorite tend to be the older one. How long did you maintain it?


----------



## petn (10 Dec 2015)

Totally see the progress and agree. I'm usually struggling with long leaves of valisneria stopping the water circulation. Had to adjust the scape&trimm the leaves. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## petn (10 Dec 2015)

Just noticed you had no problems with long leaves in the second scape at all.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (10 Dec 2015)

Jink82 said:


> Both are gorgeous... My personal favorite tend to be the older one. How long did you maintain it?


Thanks. 

I think about 12-18 months. I can't remember! lol


----------

